# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Iniciarán proyecto de reforestación en 80 comunidades de Huancavelica

## gpacheco

*A partir del mes de julio*    *Huancavelica, jun. 28 (ANDINA).-* A partir del mes de julio, el gobierno regional de Huancavelica iniciará un proyecto que beneficiará a 80 comunidades con la reforestación de mil 741 hectáreas con especies de pino, eucalipto, quinual y quishuar. 
Mariella Espinoza Flores, sub gerente de Recursos Naturales y Áreas Protegidas, informó que esta iniciativa forma parte del proyecto  Ampliación de la Superficie Forestal en Áreas Rurales de 16 distritos de la provincia de Huancavelica.  
Explicó que con este proyecto se creará temporalmente puestos de trabajo en las comunidades beneficiadas, ya que la mano de obra no calificada del  poblador, será remunerada, siendo el pago por jornada 15 nuevos soles. 
El trabajo a realizarse en las comunidades incluye la instalación de viveros temporales, producción de plantones, plantación en terreno definitivo,  y protección de las plantas, que estará a cargo de los guardabosques. 
Espinoza indicó que para cumplir las metas de este proyecto, se ha considerado la adquisición  de semillas certificadas, cristales hidroabsorbentes, abonos orgánicos, así como con profesionales capacitados.  
Los distritos donde se desarrollara los trabajos son Huancavelica, Acobambilla, Acoria, Ascensión, Conayca, Huachocolpa, Huando, Huayllahuara, Izcuchaca, Laria, Manta, Moya, Nuevo Occoro, Palca, Vilca y Yauli.Temas similares: Artículo: Huancavelica impulsará proyecto de siembra de frutales en el VRAE Artículo: Comunidades de Loreto ejecutan proyecto de reforestación para captura de carbono Perú registra primer proyecto de reforestación en bosques secos a nivel mundial Con S/. 29 millones ejecutarán proyecto de reforestación del valle del Mantaro Inician reforestación de la cuenca del río Huancabamba como parte del proyecto Olmos

----------

